# [Bericht] Windows 98: The final Frontier



## shootme55 (20. Oktober 2016)

_*
THE FINAL FRONTIER

*_Windows 98

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Heute ist es endlich so weit, und meine Odyssee in die Windows 98-Zeiten und durch willhaben.at, Ebay und Ebay-Kleinanzeigen hat ihr lang ersehntes Ende gefunden. In aller Euphorie will ich euch jetzt lang und breit darüber berichten, über Erfolge, Rückschläge, Fehltritte und Trugschlüsse, über irrwitzig hohe Kosten und völlig unnötigen Aufwand, nur um eines zu bauen: Den schnellsten PC mit uneingeschränkt nutzbarem Windows 98!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Aber wo starten wir? Ich würde sagen bei mir, und wie aus einer Kleinigkeit erst eine Leidenschaft und später absolut absurder Wahnsinn wurde. Als ich auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Plotter war zog es mich in den Strudengau, wo ein wunderschöner HP Designjet 800 auf mich wartete. Da ich nicht nur wegen einem Drucker so weit fahren wollte und es mich in den Fingern juckte, einen steinalten Schleichshooter (Project IGI) wieder zu spielen, nahm ich auf dem Rückweg in der Wachau einen alten PC mit. Die Kiste war zu ihrer Zeit beachtlich, heute bestenfalls lächerlich, aber für meine Zwecke optimal, denn ich wusste da läuft jedes alte Spiel drauf. Wir sprechen hier von einem Pentium 4HT mit 3,2 GHz und einer Geforce 6800GT, sauber verpackt in einem Cooler Master Stacker. Ich war so stolz den gefunden und um "günstige" 50 Euro eingetütet zu haben. Fest im Glauben, es handle sich um das Schnellste was die Win98-Welt zu bieten hat konnte ich sehr gut schlafen. Doch eines Tages erzählte mir einer hier im Forum, er hätte auch einen Athlon64 unter Windows 98 zum laufen gebracht ohne jegliche Probleme. Dass mein popeliger P4 gegen einen Hammer kein Land sieht war mir klar, und weckte meinen Ehrgeiz. Das Ziel grob definiert, die Möhre brauchte mehr Dampf! Also los ging es, das Projekt wurde gestartet. Was möglich sollte gemacht werden, und die Ziele wurden sehr klar:

1) Der schnellste voll Win98-kompatible PC sollte es sein, und zwar sowohl auf CPU-, GPU- und Datenträgerseite
2) Dual-Boot mit Windows XP, um volle Konnektivität mit der Außenwelt halten zu können
3) Ausreichend Leistung um auch kleinere Aufgaben im Office-Betrieb zu ermöglichen
4) Es sollten möglichst alle Spiele drauf laufen, also auch Dos und Glide
5) Multiprozessor-Systeme wurden (am Anfang) ausgeschlossen. Windows 98 kann sowieso nur mit einem Kern umgehen.


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

DIE PLATTFORM:

Als erstes ging es an die Wahl der richtigen Plattform. Der Knackpunkt sind die Treiber, und auch wenn zu dieser Zeit jeder andere Hersteller bessere Chipsätze baute, keiner unterstützte Windows 98 so lange wie VIA, also musste es ein VIA-Chipsatz sein. Nur welcher, und welche Plattform? Da hilft leider nur ausprobieren. An diesem Punkt wird es richtig teuer meine Freunde, das kann ich euch sagen. Insgesamt habe ich 9 Boards gekauft, die im Schnitt 25 Euro inkl. Versand pro Stück gekostet haben. Drei von denen konnte ich wieder verkaufen, 2 habe ich beim BIOS-Update erledigt. Die Erfahrungen, die ich daraus gewonnen habe sind aber viel wert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Intel-Seite: Die schnellste Plattform für Windows 98 ist der Sockel 478 in seiner letzten Ausbaustufe mit dem Intel 865-Chipsatz. Mein Board war ein MSI 865PE Neo 2. Lief in jeder Hinsicht problemlos perfekt, und hatte dank HT auch 2 Threads in WinXP zu bieten. Der Traum schlechthin wäre gewesen, einen Core2 zum laufen zu bringen. Es gibt zwar Boards mit VIA-Chipsatz auf Sockel 775 für Core 2 und Treiberunterstützung, aber entweder schmieren sie während der Installation ab oder sie zicken im Betrieb ohne Ende wegen den Treibern. Beispiel wäre hier das Asrock 775dual-vsta. Auch eine Installation von Win98 auf einem Spenderboard brachte keinen Erfolg. Die Hürde scheint der PCIe zu sein, über den man immer und immer wieder stolpert. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war auch schon bekannt, dass der 939er läuft und potenter ist, also war Intel somit Geschichte und ich legte den Focus auf AMD.

Die AMD-Seite: Auch hier wollte ich das Maximum rausholen. Der schnellste Chipsatz ist der K8T890. VIA hatte bei ihren Chipsätzen kein gutes Händchen, sie kamen zu spät und liefen bescheiden, so auch dieser Konsorte. Am Ende hat er es nur auf 2 brauchbare Boards geschafft. Eines war mein verfluchtes ASUS A8V-E. Nach diesem Board habe ich den Traum von PCIe endgültig aufgegeben. Also war klar, ein Sockel 939 mit K8T800 musste es sein. Nur welches?

Der K8T800 war damals schon nicht sehr beliebt. nVidia hatte einfach das bessere Produkt im Angebot, also wurde er hauptsächlich bei günstigeren Boards eingesetzt. Die völlig verbugte Southbridge (8237) hatte ihr übriges getan. Zur Auswahl standen im Prinzip nur noch wenige Boards einer Hand voll Hersteller:

Abit AV8
Asus A8V
MSI K8T Neo 2
MSI K8T Neo 2 in der kleinen Version
Gigabyte K8V Ultra-939

Wie schon öfter angemerkt ist die Southbridge des K8T800 völlig verbugt. Das führt dazu, dass die SATA-Controller herumzicken ohne Ende. Manche Hersteller haben das Problem besser im Griff, manche weniger. Wieso dass so wichtig ist erkläre ich später, wenn es um die Laufwerke geht.
Das kleine MSI K8T Neo2 F war mein erster Versuch, und er ging voll ins Schwarze. Das Board lief auf Anhieb in gewünschter Konfiguration, schluckte brav jeden Prozessor, jeden Arbeitsspeicher, jede Festplatte im Raid die man ihm reinknallte. Auch mit einer Voodoo2-SLI Konfiguration hatte es keinerlei Probleme. Aber es gab eben Schwächen, die es nicht zum Wunschkandidaten machten. Es gibt nur 2 Speicherbänke, wodurch ich bei einer Aufrüstung unter XPauf 1 GB beschränkt bin. Außerdem gibt es nur sehr eingeschränkte Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten. Der integrierte Raid-Controller zickte ein wenig, aber nachdem ich den USB-Legacy Support (!!!) im Bios deaktiviert hatte, konnte ich es voll auskosten. Außerdem gibt es keine Treiber für den Onboard-Lan unter Windows 98.
Kurze Zeit Später ging mir ein Abit AV8 ins Netz. Das Board hat die volle Ladung an Übertaktungsfunktionen. Leider keine Chance, auch nur irgendwie ein Raid-Array zu erstellen. Damit fiel es durch. 
Als nächstes gab es ein MSI K8T Neo 2 in der großen Version. Eigentlich ist dieses Board Spitze, aber leider habe ich beim Bios-Update geschlammt. Der neue Bios-Chip wurde bestellt und war gleich da, leider hab ich anscheinend beim rauslöten und reinlöten irgendwas falsch gemacht. Das Board startet nur sporadisch, wurde somit zum Ausschlachtexemplar erklärt.
Ein Gigabyte K8V Ultra-939 hab ich nie zu Gesicht bekommen. Einmal gabs eines auf Ebay um den Neupreis, aber bei sowas mache ich nicht mit. Man muss eben ein wenig Geduld aufbringen.
Übrig blieb das Asus A8V, in meinem Fall das Deluxe. Die größte Schwäche ist der gleiche Bug, der schon das Abit disqualifiziert hatte. Der VIA Raid-Controller funktionierte nicht. Aber in meinem Fall konnte mir das nichts anhaben. Das Deluxe hat einen Promise-Controller draufgelötet, also ruckzuck den VIA im Bios deaktivert und los geht’s! Diese Board spielt alle Stücke!


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

DER PROZESSOR:

Ich machs kurz, der schnellste Prozessor auf dem Sockel 939 ist der FX. Zu blöd ist allerdings, dass die selbst gebraucht nur mit vergoldeten Preisen gehandelt werden. Eine günstige Alternative musste her. Ein Althlon 4000+ mit deaktiviertem zweiten Kern ist hier nicht schlecht. Die 2,6 GHz des FX schafft man problemlos. Das war meine erste Wahl nach den 2 Venice (3200+ und 3500+). Trotzdem geht noch viel mehr. Der AMD Opteron 185 ist hier die beste Wahl. Ein richtig schöner fetter Dual-Core mit selben Basistakt wieder FX-60, also 2,6 GHz und ein schöner hoher Multiplikator werden schon einiges möglich machen. Natürlich liegt der zweite Kern brach, aber der PC soll auch unter WinXP Dienst tun. 

DER ARBEITSSPEICHER:
Oft liest man dass man in einen Win98-PC nur weniger als 512MB Ram einbauen kann, weil das alte OS damit nicht klar kommt. Das stimmt so nur zum Teil. Einbauen kann man mehr auch, man muss ihm nur beibringen dass es nicht mehr als die magischen 1022MB verwenden darf. Meiner Erfahrung nach klappt die Verwendung von 2 512MB-Riegeln noch problemlos ohne irgendwelche Tricks. Wenns mehr wird muss man sich mit ein paar Tricks helfen. Es gibt auch fertige Patches für diese Situation, um angeblich bis zu 4GB einbauen zu können. Bei mir hats nicht funktioniert. Damit habe ich mich aber auch nur peripher beschäftigt da 1GB für meine Zwecke reicht. Eingebaut sind jetzt 2 Riegel DDR400 512MB von Infineon.


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

DIE GRAFIKKARTE(N):

Ihr ahnt es schon, es ist ja auch unser aller Lieblingsthema. Ich meine, was ist für einen Hardwareenthusiasten hier interessanter als die Pixelschleuder? Hier heißt es diesmal aber nicht klecksen sondern richtig fett klotzen! Ich denke die Personen hier im Forum mit 3 Grafikkarten im Rechner, die alle drei harmonisch ihren Dienst tun, kann man an einer Hand abzählen, und mit meiner Konfiguration gehöre ich dazu. Da nur AGP in Frage kommt war die Auswahl zwar begrenzt, aber dummerweise was das am Anfang meiner Reise nicht klar. Deshalb hab ich alle Karten als PCIe und AGP-Version. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die DirectX-Seite: Zur Auswahl stehen unsere noch verbliebenen 2 bitteren Konkurrenten ATI und nVidia. 

AMD hat Windows 98 offiziell bis zur Radeon 9800 unterstützt. Die Karten sind zwar schon pfeilschnell für diese Verhältnisse, aber mit einem kleinen Software-Trick bekommt man etwas noch viel potenteres zum Laufen: Die Radeon X850XT PE! Natürlich war mir die auch zu teuer und kaum zu bekommen. Eine „gewöhnliche“ X850XT tuts auch. Das Bios kann man von der PE drüberflashen wenn man will, oder man dreht die Karte per Powerstrip um sage und schreibe 20MHz nach oben. Trotzdem zicken AMD-Karten mit einigen meiner alten Spiele herum, zum Beispiel Project IGI und IGI2. Genau deswegen hatte ich aber den ganzen Mist erst angefangen. Die Alternative aus dem grünen Lager musste her. Also sind hier wieder 2x25 Euro in den Wind geschossen. 

NVidia beendete die Win98-Karriere ihrer Karten mit der Geforce 6-Serie, da halfen weder Tricks noch bitten oder betteln. Somit ist die schnellste Karte eine sehr seltene Geforce 6800 Ultra extreme mit 512MB Ram. Leider habe ich die Karte noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen, aber angeblich wurden sie mal gebaut. Da ich ja schon die 6800GT mit 128MB hatte, wars hier auch nicht eilig. Nach einer Zeit ging mir eine 6800GT mit 512MB Ram in die Finger. Die Karte hatte zwar Speicher, aber die Taktreserven lagen bei Null. Bedingt durch die Abkehr vom Referenzdesign konnte ich keinen anderen Kühler montieren, und das Teil war laut wie ein alter Deutz, somit leider ausgefallen. Aber inzwischen konnte ich zumindest eine 6800 Ultra mit 256MB erwerben. Natürlich kann man auch eine gute GT verwenden mit 256MB, je nach dem was man zuerst in die Finger bekommt. Die Karten kosten inzwischen immer zwischen 10 und 20 Euro wenn man großzügig ist. Sind in meinem Fall aber 65 Euro für 2 mal AGP und ein mal PCIe

3dfx: Jetzt kommt der interessante Teil, die Glide-Unterstützung. Auch hier gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: Die einfache Art wäre, eine Voodoo 3-2000 auf PCI-Basis einzubauen. Kaum ein Spiel, dass der Avenger nicht kann. AGP fällt bekannterweise flach, ist ja eine 2x Karte, die 3,3V benötigt. Aber ob Windows 98 mit 2 Grafikkarten einfach so klar kommt, ich glaube es nicht. Ständiges Umstecken der Karten und die dazu gehörenden Treiberwechsel wären die Folge. Einziger Ausweg ist der Voodoo2. Die Karten können fast jeden Glide-Titel bis auf ganz wenige exklusive Voodoo1-Titel. Natürlich klotzen wir und bauen 2 davon ein. Somit habe ich ein Win98 System mit nVidia-Grafikkarte und SLI. Klingt seltsam, ist aber so, und funktioniert. Dank der neuesten FastVoodoo-Treiber funktioniert SLI auch im Mixed-Mode. Es ist nicht mehr notwendig, 2 idente Voodoo2 sein Eigen zu nennen. Lediglich die Speicherausstattung muss ident sein. Ich hab hier die Luxusversion mit 12MB. Das SLI-Kabel kann man selbst aus einem alten Floppy-Kabel basteln. Aber die Karten sind selbst gebraucht nicht gratis. 50 Euro für 2 Karten sind schon ein Schnäppchen.

Das Ganze sieht natürlich spektakuär aus. Man hat eine 6800 Ultra, die standardmäßig nur DVI anbietet. Also daran mal den Adapter für VGA und dann mit dem Loopkabel auf die erste Voodoo2. Von dort mit dem weiteren VGA an den Bildschirm. Dazu kommt noch das interne SLI-Kabel. Ach ist die Welt nicht schön?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

DIE LAUFWERKE:

Wie schon angedeutet setze ich auf RAID-0. Der Grund ist eben die maximale Performance. Wir wollen Win98-kompatibel bleiben. Natürlich könnte ich auch eine SSD reinklöppeln, aber das ist für mich aufgrund der fehlenden Trim-Unterstützung nicht mehr 100% kompatibel. Also brauchen wir mal 2 idente Platten. Festplatten waren ja genug da, aber es hat mich einfach nicht angelacht, bis dann endlich ein netter Administrator aus Wien einen Server geschlachtet und die Einzelteile auf willhaben gestellt hat, und da waren sie: 2 wunderschöne kleine Velociraptoren mit jeweils 150GB. Die Teile drehen mit 10000rpm, sind dabei aber kaum lauter als eine 5400er Ökoplatte. Ach was hab ich mich gefreut als ich die hatte, und hätte ich sie nicht gefunden, hätte es mir 2 Monate Wahnsinn und Ärger erspart weil die Teile in kaum einem Board sauber liefen, wie bereits berichtet! Nebenbei wollte der Typ für die zwei Raptoren 40 Euro haben.

Ergänzend sei erwähnt, dass noch ein Floppy-Laufwerk und 2 DVD-Laufwerke eingebaut werden. Die DVD-Laufwerke gehen natürlich nur mit PATA, da die SATA-Ports bekannterweise verbugt sind. 

DIE SOUNDKARTE:

Für den guten Ton gibt’s nur eines: Creative. Da ich 100% Kompatibilität mit DOS-Spielen anstrebe wollte ich da kein Risiko eingehen. Die neueste Karte unter Win98 wäre eine Audigy 2. Aber die Karten machen nur Probleme. Unter Win98 lässt sie sich nur mit viel bitten und betteln installieren, DOS-Treiber gibts nicht. Angeblich kann man den DOS-Treiber der Audigy 1 verwenden, aber da pfeif ich drauf. Somit wäre die erste Audigy das Optimum, leider bin ich bis heute nicht an eine gekommen. Wollte schon 3 kaufen, hab aber auf meine Kaufgesuche nie eine Antwort bekommen. Aber ein Soundblaster Live erfüllt den Zweck auch. Die Karte bietet gute Soundqualität, einen Joystick-Port und SB-16 Emu.

DAS NETZTEIL:

Huch, eins hätt ich fast vergessen. Was für ein Netzteil verwende ich eigentlich?! Naja, ich hatte mal um 20 Euro 3 „defekte“ PCs gekauft. In einem davon steckte ein BeQuiet E9 400W. Jaja ich weis, ist gruppenreguliert, aber schön leise.


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

DIE KÜHLUNG (UND LEISTUNGSOPTIMIERUNG):

Was uns fehlt ist noch die passende Verpackung. Am Anfang war der Cooler Master Stacker. An sich ein sehr stabiles und vielseitiges Gehäuse mit einem großartigen Airflow und einem riesigen Seitenfenster, dazu noch auf Rollen. Aber naja, das Teil war laut wie ein Schwein auf der Schlachtbank. Herumstehen hatte ich noch ein paar alte Gehäuse, aber nichts was passend war außer ein ganz kleiner Chieftech Dragon mit Schalldämmung, der eigentlich mein Favorit war. Zufällig ist mir ein defektes Komplettsystem aufgefallen. Der Rechner war ein Core2Duo mit Radeon X1950XT und passiver Wasserkühlung von Innovatek, verpackt in einem Chieftech Bravo. Nachdem ich die gesamte Wakü zerlegt und gereinigt hatte und die Grafikkarte gebacken lief der PC wieder. 50 sehr gut angelegte Euros. Die Innereien wurden verkauft, das Gehäuse geputzt. Nach einigen (ca. 15) Stunden an der Werkbank konnte ich den 775er-Kühler auf dem Sockel 939 einrasten lassen, und den Wasserblock der X1950XT auf der Geforce 6800 montieren. Glücklicherweise haben diese Karten die gleichen Lochabstände. Vorteil daran ist, das ganze System ist jetzt wahnsinnig leise. Nachteil, es ist schwer wie eine Büffelherde, und durch die Wakü ist basteln daran eine Qual. Deshalb blieb das ganze sehr lang im offenen Aufbau mit Luftkühlung. Erst im letzten Moment wurde die Wakü angebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Passiv-Wakü hatte mit dem Betrieb des übertakteten 4000+ und der Geforce 6800GT keine Probleme. Aber als bei mir der Größenwahn ausbrach, und der Rechner alltagstauglich werden sollte war es aus. Durch den zweiten Kern des Opteron war der Passiv-Radiator völlig überfordert. Die CPU alleine bei Standardtakt ging gerade noch, aber wenn die Grafikkarte mitspielte wurde es ziemlich warm im Kühlkreislauf. Einziger ausweg war die Erweiterung. Hab um 20 Euro einen 120er Radiator mit Lüfter, einem Kübel voll mit Winkel und Fittings und Schläuche gekauft und die Wakü erweitert. Zum Glück hatte ich anfangs viel zu viel Kühlflüssigkeit gekauft.

Der Opteron läuft mit einem Takt von 3,0 GHz bei 1,35V und selbst in Prime95 unter 50°C. Ich weis nicht wie weit ich noch kommen könnte, hab auch keine Lust es zu versuchen. 3 GHz auf zwei Kernen sind denk ich genug, damit kommt man schon auf Schlagdistanz zu den ersten Core2Duo- Prozessoren.

Kleine Bemerkung am Rande: Das ist nicht mein erster Chieftech. In meiner Studienzeit hatte ich bereits einen Chieftech Dragon, der relativ ähnlich war und hab so einige positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Die Gehäuse waren zur damaligen Zeit so ziemlich das Beste am Markt, aber sie hatten und haben bis heute einen Bonus gegenüber sämtlicher Konkurrenz. Der Dragon Big Tower wie auch der Bravo sind ohne Probleme stabil genug, um ihn (auch während des Betriebes als Hocker für 2 Personen nutzen zu können. Mein Zimmer war ziemlich klein, für mehr als einen Stuhl war kein Platz. 

EDIT UND GANZ GANZ WICHTIG!!!!
Wenn ihr solche Selbstbaukühlungen beim Athlon64 in Betracht zieht beachtet dass die Backplate fast immer geklebt ist. Ich musste für den Waküblock den Arretierungsrahmen erhöhen und eine andere Backplate verwenden wegen den Gewinden. Asus war beimBoardlayout ganz fies und hat an der Klebestelle SMDs verlötet. Ich hab 3 Stunden gebraucht um die wieder aufs Board zu löten. Hitze hilft zwar, aber leicht ist es nicht.


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

DIE SOFTWARE:

Huch das hört sich jetzt einfach an, aber wenn ihr das liest habe ich gefühlte 200 mal Windows installiert, natürlich in einer Dual-Boot Konfiguration. Da gingen einige Nächte voller Zorn drauf, und wenn man endlich glaubte am Ziel zu sein, zickte irgendwas anderes. Jedenfalls ist es ganz einfach, wenn man mal weis was man braucht und wie mans macht.
Als erstes wird das Raid-Array angelegt und Windows 98 installiert. Die Partitionierung übernahm Fdisk. Da aber Fdisk keine Platte über 30GB erkennt wird das 300GB-Raid als 24GB-Platte erkannt. Entweder man gibt jetzt Prozente ein oder man bleibt mit der primären Partition einfach unter 24GB. Für das Betriebssystem reicht das ja auch vollkommen. Weitere 2 Partitionen (einmal FAT32, einmal NTFS) werden dann der Einfachheit halber im XP erstellt. 

Die Win98-Installation läuft selbst auf Raids problemlos. Der Raid wird als eine ATA-Platte erkannt und auch ganze Zeit so behandelt. Eine aufwändige Pre-Installations-Treiberladung wie bei Windows XP ist nicht nötig. 
Wenn 98 drauf ist kommt noch XP dazu. Einfach CD einlegen und Neuinstallation auswählen. Hier gibt es eine Glaubensfrage ob man die Betriebssysteme in 2 verschiedenen Partitionen installieren sollte. Bis jetzt konnte ich keinen deutlichen Vorteil erkennen, und es ist mir auch ziemlich egal, daher ist bei mir WinXP auf der primären FAT32 installiert. Ja klar, die Sicherheitsfeatures gehen unter XP flöten, aber who cares? Über Win98 kann man genauso drüber installieren ohne dass der Bootloader verloren geht, und bei Windows XP geht das mit ein paar Tricks auch. Man installiert einfach von Grund auf neu XP und ändert nach Abschluss der Installation die boot.ini manuell. 

EDIT: Bin inzwischen draufgekommen wiso man nicht 2 Betriebssysteme auf einer Platte haben sollte. WinXP beeinflusst Win98, z.B. beim Internet-Explorer. Dieser hat unter XP und Win98 den selben Speicherort. Wenn man alles auf C: installiert wird der IE überschrieben mit einer neueren Version, die auf Win98 nicht mehr läuft...

Bei der ganzen Sache gibt es nur eine Sache, die man beachten muss, nämlich dass die Voodoo2 herumzicken. Wenn man alle 2 Voodoos gleich einbaut zickt der Treiber, man bekommt Fehlermeldungen wenn man in die Anzeigeeinstellungen gehen will und Spiele auf Glide kacken ab. Das hängt vermutlich irgendwie mit den Mixed-Mode-SLI zusammen. Die Lösung hat mich einiges an Zeit gekostet, umso schlimmer ist dass sie ganz einfach ist.
1)      Erste Voodoo2 einbauen
2)      Treiber installieren
3)      In Grafikeinstellungen gehen und SLI deaktivieren
4)      Zweite Voodoo einbauen
5)      Treiber installieren
6)      In Grafikeinstellungen gehen und SLI aktivieren
Bei Windows XP erübrigt sich das Thema. SLI funktioniert hier sowieso nicht, daher muss es immer deaktiviert sein. Hat auch keinen Nutzen, da man ja sowieso stilecht Glide-Spiele im Win98 zockt. 

Ich will so ehrlich sein und auch die Kosten der Software aufzählen. Windows XP hatte ich noch ein paar Lizenzen vorrätig vom Ausschlachten alter Rechner. Es dürften ca. 30 sein. Die Windows98- Lizenzen bekommt man auch um 5 Euro gebraucht, man braucht nur ein Wenig Geduld.
Hier noch die Liste an Spielen, die ich auf dem System installiert habe:

Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Contract J.A.C.K.
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
Medal of Honor: Pacific Assault
Commandos
Commandos 2
Commandos Strike Force
Oni
Stirb langsam: Nakatomi Plaza
Mafia
Rush for Berlin
No One lives Forever
No One lives Forever 2
Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Jedi Academy
Matrix: The Path of Neo
Enter the Matrix
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 2
Fritz for Fun 3
Lula 3D
Shogun Total War
Medieval Total War
Rome Total War
Half Life
Half Life 2
Team Fortress 2
Portal
Counter Strike 1.6
Alias
Dark Project: Der Meisterdieb
Thief: Deadly Shadows
Project I.G.I.
Project I.G.i. 2
Blair Witch Volume 2
Heavy Metal: FAKK 2
Hitman: Codename 47
Hitman 2
Hitman Contracts
Hitman Blood Money
Red Faction Guerrilla
Alice
Alien vs. Predator 2
Quake 3
Bomberman
Bridge Builder
Aladdin
Indiana Jones: The Faith of Atlantis
Bleifuss
Doom 1
Doom 2
Wolfenstein 3D
Hexen
Heretic
Lemmings
Mortal Kombat 1-3
Syndicate
Weitere 83 DOS- Spiele
Need for Speed Porsche 2000
Need for Speed Underground
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need for Speed Carbon
Need for Speed Most wanted

Und last but not least: Ein SuperNES-Emulator mit 184 Spielen, die keiner braucht weil ich eine WiiU, eine PS2, Nintendo 64, NES und 3 verschiedene Gameboys habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

DER ABSCHLUSS:

Beginn der Odyssee war im August 2015, am Ziel angekommen sind wir jetzt im Oktober 2016, und rausgekommen ist das, wovon jeder Gamer im Jahr 2004 geträumt hätte. Der Vollständigkeit halber eine Aufstellung der Hardware. Könnte sein dass es wer nachbauen will. Ich hätte auch noch reichlich geringfügig langsamere Ausschussware anzubieten zu sehr günstigen Preisen. 

Prozessor: AMD Opteron 185 Dual Core @ 3,0 GHz
RAM: 2x512MB DDR-400
Mainboard: Asus A8V Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Geforce 6800 Ultra
Glide-Beschleuniger: 2xVoodoo2 12MB SLI
Festplatte: 2x WD Velociraptor 150GB 10.000 UPM RAID-0
Kühlung: Innovatek Konvekt-o-Matic-Pro, Eheim HPPS, Fullcover-Kühlblock für GPU, 120mm Radi aktiv
Laufwerke: 1x Floppy, 2x DVD-RAM
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E9-400W
Gehäuse: Chieftech Bravo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weis, das war jetzt eine lange Wurst an völlig unnötigen Informationen, und vermutlich hat es euch kaum interessiert, aber ich musste mir das unbedingt mal von der Seele schreiben. Für all die Fleißigen unter euch, die es tatsächlich gelesen haben als Belohnung hier eine Kartoffel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LP96 (21. Oktober 2016)

Schönes Projekt und guter Bericht dazu


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

Danke! Das nächste Projekt ist schon in Arbeit: Sockel 7 am Limit. Vermutlich werde ich mit der Voodoo 3 kombinieren. Leider wirds wieder länger dauern. In zwei Wochen fang ich in einer neuen Firma auf meinem Wunschposten an, und da sollt ich mich mal wieder auf meinen Beruf konzentrieren.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2016)

Warum läuft denn SLI unter Win98 und unter dem neueren WinXP nicht?

Wie sieht denn so die Leistung aus?


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

Weil das SLI (Scan Line Interleave) sich auf die Voodoo-Karten bezieht, und nicht auf die Geforce. Von der ist bekannterweise ja nur eine Verbaut. 

3dfx war vom Markt bevor WinXP das Licht der Welt erblickte, nebenbei war zu dem Zeitpunkt eine Voodoo2 SLI längst veraltet. Keiner hat je daran gedacht, ein Voodoo2-SLI Paket auf einer NT-Plattform zu betreiben. Angeblich bekommt man es krampfhaft zum laufen wenn man mit den originalen Win2000-Treibern herumtrickst, aber dazu braucht man 2 idente Karten, weil dann gibts kein Mixed-Mode SLI. Ich muss zugeben, ich hab es nicht getestet sondern in dem Fall die Aussagen in anderen namhaften 3dfx-Foren einfach übernommen.

Leistungswerte liefere ich noch nach, keine Sorge. 

EDIT: ERSTE LEISTUNGSMESSUNGEN

WINXP:

Passmark:

CPU Score: 1374; Single Core: 987

Man beachte, dass die Single Core Performance taktbereingt nur 14% unter der eines FX-8350 liegt. Dieser hat 1505 Punkte. Ein 6700k legt hier mit 2334 ordentlich was drauf. Bei der Gesamtperformance sieht die Sache anders aus (FX-8350: 8950; 6700k: 10994)

3D-Mark:

3D-Mark 2000: 22654
3D-Mark 2001: 27273
3D-Mark 2003: 13639
3D-Mark 2006: 2998

Benchmarks auf Win98 folgen morgen!


----------



## flx23 (21. Oktober 2016)

Respekt für deine Geduld und Ausdauer! Ist ein sehr schönes Projekt


----------



## aloha84 (21. Oktober 2016)

Erstmal --> geiles Projekt!

Zur Grafikkarte:

Es gab noch eine Geforce 7800 GS für AGP.
Nvidia Geforce 7800 GS (G70) AGP - Infos, Bilder, Benchmarks zur Geforce 7800 GS (G70) AGP - PC-Erfahrung.de


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Erstmal --> geiles Projekt!
> 
> Zur Grafikkarte:
> 
> ...



Es gab später noch viele AGP-Grafikkarten, aber keinen Treiber-Support für Win98.


----------



## Mario432 (21. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schön, auch wenn das für Win98 Spiele viel zu viel ist  Ich bin gerade auch wieder am Win98-Games Spielen. Bleifuss 1, Industrie Gigant, CnC Alarmstufe Rot 2, Age of Empires... dafür habe ich mir einen Laptop mit einem P3 850MHz, 256MB Ram, und 20GB Festplatte für 10Euro gekauft, die Games laufen perfekt.

Noch viel Spass beim basteln


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

Hast schonmal Hitman Codename 47 auf einer 6800 Ultra gespielt? Die Auflösung und Kantenglättung ist so hoch, der Kopf schaut fast rund aus.


----------



## Mario432 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ja glaub ich dir  Ich hatte ja auch bei ebay geschaut um einen Win98 Rechner zusammenzustellen und die Preise haben mich echt erstaunt. Es ist garnicht mehr soviel Hardware dafür im Umlauf und teilweise "ordentliche" Preise (also meiner Meinung nach). Wo kaufst Du so ein und für wieviel hast du das gekauft?


----------



## shootme55 (21. Oktober 2016)

Ebay kannst meist vergessen, vor allem die Gewerblichen. Ich hab ein fixes Ritual: Jede Nacht vor dem schlafengehn stöber ich ca. 10 Minuten die Kleinanzeigen auf willhaben durch. Wenn sich da die Gelegenheit ergibt schlag ich zu. Gleiches gilt natürlich für die Ebay-Kleinanzeigen. Da bekommt man schonmal das gewünschte Board für 5-10 Euro. Oder man hat mal Glück und findet ein Konvolut um 20 Euro, wo 3 Rechner drinnen sind und einer davon hat ein Bequiet E9, der andere eine Radeon X850. Ich hab auch öfter mal defekte Teile gekauft. Die kosten dann nur noch 3 Euro, und nach 2 Stunden Kondensator raus- und reinlöten lief das Brett wieder. Den größten Fail und gleichzeitig Goldschuss legte ich für eine Voodoo 5. Eine gekauft um 120 Euro weil ich dringend eine haben wollte. Eine zweite defekte um 10 Euro gekauft. Die defekte konnte ich mit 2 neuen SMDs reparieren und die erste wieder verkaufen, aber nur noch um 110.

Man muss wirklich Geduld haben und wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet billig kaufen. Wenn du alle Teile bei Händlern auf Ebay kaufst kommst für mein System sicher auf 500 Euro.


----------



## D0pefish (21. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Kartoffel. Iss mal was anderes!
meine 6.22'er Multiboot-Dose mit Kippfenster, eingefangen 2014 (:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Oktober 2016)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Danke für die Kartoffel. Iss mal was anderes!
> meine 6.22'er Multiboot-Dose mit Kippfenster, eingefangen 2014 (:
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Beitrag zur gesunden Ernährung. Alter hast du da vorn einen Apfel drinnen liegen??! 

Wichtiger Edit bei der Kühlung!


----------



## Rollora (22. Oktober 2016)

Mir kommen immer noch die Tränen (vor Freude) wenn jemand Voodoos und Glide verwendet. Es machte einfach so den Unterschied


----------



## rum (22. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Artikel. Hat mir Spaß gemacht den zu lesen.
Mir kam auch n bisl Pipi in die Augen, als ich die Fotos der Desktops und vor allem die Fotos vom fertigen Rechner mit der ganzen Kabellage sah.
Man das warn noch Zeit, wo die Kabel wohl überlegt verlegt werden mussten, wo jeder Jumper vorm ersten Einschalten richtig stehen musste und der ganze SCSI-Wahnsinn noch korrekt terminiert (wie ggfs. auch das BNC-Netzwerk mit dem Nachbarn). Allein schon der Krampf mit den Boardtreibern (Netzwerk, Sound, ...). Das war richtig geil damals, weil es auch so spannend war! Hab mal von nem alten Job 30-50 defekte HDDs mitgenommen und zu Hause mit LowLevel Formatprogrammen von Intel, Toshiba und noch was durchgewalzt und dann die defekten Sektoren versucht zu markieren um zu testen, wie hoch die Quote war solche Platten doch noch weiter nutzen zu können!
Gratuliere! Nicht schlecht. Respekt von mir! 
Ich selbst hab auch wirklich überlegt, ob ich mir auch noch ne Oldshool Zockerkiste zu bauen. W2kPro und WXP hab ich da, nen PhenomIIX4 und ne alte ATI77701GB und 6GB Ram auch + Board und Platte.
Alleine schon für Speedball2 (bekomms auf W10 trotz Emulator nicht zum laufen) und vor allem alte Perlen ala Starlancer, Freelancer etc.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Oktober 2016)

Manchmal sinds sogar neue Perlen die nicht laufen, ich sag nur securom


----------



## D0pefish (22. Oktober 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Alter hast du da vorn einen Apfel drinnen liegen??!


deswegen konnte ich mir ja nicht verkneifen das Archiv-Foto unaufgefordert einzufügen  
dieses wäre auch gegangen, ist aber aus dem falschen Zeitalter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir drehte und limitierte sich alles um die GUS. Die Soundkarte war noch da aber aus Nachlässigkeit beim Abgeben von alter Hardware an Bedürftige waren keine sinnvollen Plattformen und CPU's mehr vorhanden, also wurde alles fehlende nachorganisiert. Erst sollte die GUS zum Pentium II. Ein "HighEnd"-System mit einem der letzten ATX-Mainboards mit ISA-Slot aufzusetzen, hatte mich aber noch mehr gereizt.
Dein Win98-System ist historisch betrachtet wirklich krass. Ich kann nicht so recht glauben, dass alle der aufgelisteten DOS-Spiele authentisch laufen. MS-DOS 8 ist zähmbar aber trotzdem eine Zicke, mal von der wahnsinnigen maximalen CPU-Geschwindigkeit abgesehen. Für die GUS ist bei 1GHz-CPU-Takt mit DOS 6.22+Win95 das optimale Ende erreicht. Früher hatte ich deswegen über Jahre zwei Rechner im Einsatz. Kreis geschlossen. Erstmal Edit lesen...


----------



## shootme55 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab noch nicht alle DOS-Spiele getestet, so viel Zeit hatte ich noch nicht. Aber syndicate, Doom und Mortal Kombat läuft mal auf jeden Fall.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2016)

Hmmmm, lecker: Kartoffel!

Tipps, falls die Bastellaune noch einmal ausbricht:
- Intel hat Windows 98 zwar schon bei i865/i875 nicht mehr vollständig unterstützt, auf einem P45-Mainboard mit Core2Duo konnte ich es aber problemlos installieren – und zwar auf ein OCZ-Revodrive . 3D-Tests fanden mangels passender Grafikkarte damals nicht statt, aber Windows-98-Systeme mit leistungsfähigeren Laufwerken (wenn man sich auf die Garbage-Collection verlässt) und CPUs sind möglich. Möglicherweise funktionieren alle Mainboards, die ein CD-Laufwerk im klassischen IDE-Modus ansprechen können. Mit entsprechend kompatiblen Laufwerkscontrollerkarten müsste sogar diese Hürde fallen.
- G70-Geforce 7 sollen sich auch noch mit dem Windows-98-Geforce-6-Treiber betreiben lassen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob daraus ein Leistungsvorteil resultiert. Geforce-6-SLI sollte neueren (Intel-?)Mainboards auf alle Fälle möglich sein.
- Die Tricks mit der Audigy-1-Emulation auf späteren Audigy-Modellen funktionieren tatsächlich. Ich habe jahrelang eine Windows-98-Zweitinstallation auf meinem Rechner mit Audigy 2 ZS genutzt. Windows 98 selbst wird meiner Erinnerung nach sogar offiziell unterstützt – allerdings hat Creative zu Live!- und Audigy-Zeiten eine ganze Reihe problematischer Treiber herausgebracht. Da musste man schon damals experimentieren.


----------



## shootme55 (22. Oktober 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ...



Danke für die Anregungen! Ein paar der Sachen hab ich schon geprüft und mein blaues Wunder (BSOD  ) erlebt.

Wie gesagt, die Installation von PCIe-Grafikkarten hab ich versucht, die Installation von 6800, x850 und 9800 funktionierte nichtmal mit dafür freigegebenen Treibern. Irgendwas zickte immer herum. 
Die Festplattencontroller waren NIE das Problem. Win98 ist wirklich nicht wählerisch wenn es um Sata oder IDE geht, wie gesagt, selbst Sata-Raids laufen mit den Standardtreibern.  Selbst der Controllerwechsel ist mit ein paar Tricks leicht möglich. 
Entweder stürzte die Installation bei der Hardwareerkennung ab, oder es kam zu massiven Ressourcenkonflikten (selbst nach Deaktivierung ALLER Onboard-Komponenten), oder gewisse Treiber liesen sich nichtmal unter zwang manuell installieren. Das Lustigste waren die ca. 100 unbekannten Geräte im Gerätemanager des Asrock Vsta. Da konnte ich wenigstens die AGP-Grafikkarte zum laufen bringen. Die Geforce 6800 PCIe weigerte sich sogar trotz passendem Treiber. Als ich sie manuell gezwungen hab quittierte sie beim Neustart den Dienst. Zugegebenermaßen hab ich das alles nie auf einer Intel-Plattform für den C2D versucht. Ich hab zwar davon gelesen dass es laufen soll, aber die selben Quellen berichteten mir auch dass meinVsta und 98 läuft. Naja, gestartet is er, aber gut laufen is was anderes.
Außerdem waren die genannten Chipsets nie für SLI freigegeben. Ja klar, es gab ein paar Hacks, aber funktionieren die auch Win98? Ein passendes Nvidia-Board mit C2D hab ich sogar hier, das P5N-D. 

Die 2ZS wird offiziell unterstützt, aber Treiber findet man nicht im Netz. Auf der Original-CD sind sie drauf. Und nachdem ich die Beiträge auf Voodooalert gelesen hab wo sich einer (ich glaub es war Bier) 2 Seiten und tagelang damit abmüht dachte ich, so gut kann EAX4 auf meinen Monitorlautsprechern garnicht sein. 

Die live! war meine erste selbstgekaufte Soundkarte, und ich hatte bis heute keinen Ärger mit ihr. Jeder hat eben seine eigenen Erfahrungen. 

Vielleicht findet irgendwer noch einen Weg, eine leistungsfähigere Architektur sauber zum laufen zu bringen, und ich freu mich drauf es zu lesen. Aber für mich kleinen Baumeister waren die Grenzen (The final Frontier) definitiv erreicht.


----------



## AndreasDeitmann (22. Oktober 2016)

Großartige Zeitreise danke für den Ausflug!


----------



## DjTomCat (23. Oktober 2016)

Tolles Projekt , da bekomme ich auch wieder lust zu Basteln habe auch noch ne Voodoo 2 und Sockel 754 MB mit verschiedenen CPU's mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## shootme55 (23. Oktober 2016)

LEISTUNGSMESSUNGEN:

WINXP:

Passmark:

CPU Score: 1374; Single Core: 987

Man beachte, dass die Single Core Performance taktbereingt nur 14% unter der eines FX-8350 liegt. Dieser hat 1505 Punkte. Ein 6700k legt hier mit 2334 ordentlich was drauf. Bei der Gesamtperformance sieht die Sache anders aus (FX-8350: 8950; 6700k: 10994)

3D-Mark:

3D-Mark 2000: 22654
3D-Mark 2001: 27273
3D-Mark 2003: 13639
3D-Mark 2006: 2998

Windows 98:

3D-Mark 99 (Voodoo2): 3524 800x600
3DMark 99 (6800U): 6057 800x600
3D-Mark 2000: 24039
3D-Mark 2001: 16025

Jop man siehts ganz deutlich: Neuere Software profitiert von XP, alte Software kann die schnelle Geforce nicht wirklich effektiv nutzen.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Oktober 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Die 2ZS wird offiziell unterstützt, aber Treiber findet man nicht im Netz. Auf der Original-CD sind sie drauf.



Also ich hatte nie Probleme mit der 2ZS. Immer brav die Treiber von CD installiert und lief. Hat es mal nicht funktioniert, hab ich die Setup-Dateien auf der CD alle manuell gestartet.

Wegen der Audigy 1: Ich hätte eine liegen, jedoch ohne Treiber-CD und Slotblech.


----------



## Lonesloane (23. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Bericht! Ich habe selbst noch 2 Retroprojekte mit Athlon 2400 und 939 Dual und gehe die jetzt mal an nachdem ich deinen Bericht gelesen habe.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Läuft auf deinem System Diablo 1? Oder muss man da sogar auf Win95 gehen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß es auf Win98 nicht lief.


----------



## shootme55 (23. Oktober 2016)

Tut mir leid, aber ich gehör wohl zur seltenen Gattung derer, die Diablo nicht mögen, von daher kann ich dir keine Infos dazu geben. 

Aber S939 Dual klingt mal sehr interessant. Ich hab noch einen Dual Athlon MP 2800+mit 1,5 GB ECC DDR hier liegen. Den wollt ich eigentlich mit der Voodoo 5 kombinieren die jetzt im Casemod steckt. Jetzt weis ich nicht so recht was ich damit machen soll.


----------



## bschicht86 (23. Oktober 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Aber S939 Dual klingt mal sehr interessant.



Dual 939 - gabs das überhaupt? War doch eher 940 für Server?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Oktober 2016)

Klasse, toller Bericht. Hat Spaß gmacht, es in Ruhe durchzulesen.


----------



## shootme55 (24. Oktober 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Dual 939 - gabs das überhaupt? War doch eher 940 für Server?



Ist richtig, für den 939er gabs nur die 1xxer Opterons, für den 940er die 2xxer und 8xxer. Ging ja so weit dass die ersten Athlon 64FX-Boards Opteron-Boards waren, wo der zweite Sockel nicht verlötet wurde.


----------



## Azzteredon (24. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schöner Bericht.  War sehr interessant mal ein bisschen Insiderwissen zu erfahren, da ich für Win 98 ein bisschen zu jung bin  Damals hat der Computer halt funktioniert wenn man ihn eingeschalten hat


----------



## shootme55 (24. Oktober 2016)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> ... Damals hat der Computer halt funktioniert wenn man ihn eingeschalten hat



Ja genau, funktioniert 
Tatsächlich ist was wahres dran. Die Rechner mit AT-Netzteil hatten noch den Stromschalter des Netzteils vorn am Case zum einschalten, also die vollen 220V. Da konnte man noch sicher sein, wenn man vorn am PC den Schalter drückte liefen zumindest die Lüfter an. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach läuft jedes NT-OS viel stabiler, sicherer und sauberer als Windows98SE. Selbst meine Kiste, die wirklich gut läuft, lieferte gestern einen BSOD nachdem er aus dem Standby aufgeweckt wurde. Daran sind 9x-User gewohnt.


----------



## Herb_G (24. Oktober 2016)

Jedes einzelne Wort gelesen, sehr geiler Bericht - und vor allem geile Zockmaschine. Bis einschließlich XP läuft ja auch noch der Gamport. Ab Vista hatte man keine Chance mehr, die Geräte zum Laufen zu bringen. Ein Trauerspiel. So gute Joysticks gibt es heute gar nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Oktober 2016)

@Herb-G:Es gibt von Logilink einen funktionierenden Gameport-USB-Adapter. Zwar hat man nur die Wahl zwischen vier verschiedenen USB-Gameport-Geräten, die emuliert werden sollen, so dass keine komplexen Zusatzfunktionen nutzbar sind. Aber für zwei Achsen und vier Tasten reicht es bei mir –  modernere Sticks waren ja oft nativ USB-tauglich. Ich persönlich nutze Microsoft Prescision Pro (USB-taugliche Version mit einfachem Adapter) und Boeder P-16 (via Logilink) auch unter Windows 7 regelmäßig.



shootme55 schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet irgendwer noch einen Weg, eine leistungsfähigere Architektur sauber zum laufen zu bringen, und ich freu mich drauf es zu lesen. Aber für mich kleinen Baumeister waren die Grenzen (The final Frontier) definitiv erreicht.



Von PCI-E-BSODs wurde ich vermutlich verschont, weil ich auf dem Core 2 System mangels Geforce-9-Treiber nur 2D nutzen konnte und meine 2ZS habe ich auch immer nur mit dem Treiber von der CD betrieben. Die Suche nach Treiber-Downloads nahm erst mit Windows 7 ungeahnte Ausmaße an. Mit Nvidia-Intel-Chipsätzen würde ich es übrigens nicht versuchen. Die waren schon mit aktueller Hard- und Software nicht unprobelmatisch, da werde ich eher das Risiko mit einem noch neueren Intel-Chipsatz wagen. Wenn ich mal Zeit hab™ 
(Ich bin gestern noch über das Gerücht gestolpert, es gebe eine Forceware 82.96 für 98SE, die alles bis zu Geforce 7900 unterstützt. Und ich hab da noch eine G71-bestückte 7800 GS im Schrank *juckende Finger*)




Lonesloane schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht! Ich habe selbst noch 2 Retroprojekte mit Athlon 2400 und 939 Dual und gehe die jetzt mal an nachdem ich deinen Bericht gelesen habe.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Läuft auf deinem System Diablo 1? Oder muss man da sogar auf Win95 gehen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß es auf Win98 nicht lief.



Ich habe Diablo1 seinerzeit unter Win98SE durchgespielt, also muss es prinzipiell gehen. Frag mich aber nicht, ob da schon irgendwelche Patches dabei waren. Da das Spiel meiner Erinnerung nach keine 3D-Beschleunigung nutzt, müsste es aber auch in virtuellen Maschinen problemlos laufen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> ...Meiner Erfahrung nach läuft jedes NT-OS viel stabiler, sicherer und sauberer als Windows98SE. ....


Naja, ich habe mir 2001 einen Pentium III mit Windows 98 gekauft. Der Rechner stürzte in inzwischen 15 Jahren und viel tausend Stunden Nutzung kein einziges mal ab, kein Bluescreen, nur die Grafikkarte zickte zeitweise etwas herum, da half es, sie in einen anderen Slot zu stecken und wieder zurück. Kein einziges Neuaufsetzen, weiterhin unverändert die Erstinstallation ohne irgend eine einzige Treiberveränderung. Er macht genau das, was er soll, er läuft und ist der treue geheim, weil netzlose, Privatrechner, an dem sich die NSA die Zähne ausbeist und ohne Einbruch in die Wohnung nicht daran kommt. Man sieht daran wunderbar:_" Never change a runnig System"_


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Oktober 2016)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Hmmmm, lecker: Kartoffel!
> - G70-Geforce 7 sollen sich auch noch mit dem Windows-98-Geforce-6-Treiber betreiben lassen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob daraus ein Leistungsvorteil resultiert. Geforce-6-SLI sollte neueren (Intel-?)Mainboards auf alle Fälle möglich sein.



Die 7800/7900 GS Golden-Sample-Dingens gab's auch in 20/8-Konfiguration, die sich per Rivatuner meistens auf volle 24/8 freischalten ließen. Die sind schon nochmal deutlich flotter als eine 6800U, zumal sie sich auch wesentlich besser übertakten lassen. Mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich noch irgendwo meinen alten HW-Bot-Eintrag von dem Ding (allerdings nicht unter Win98).

@shootme55:
Mach dir nix draus, dass es keine 512er-6800U geworden ist. Das merkst du bei Retro-Spielen nirgends - ich hab (u.a.) so ein Ding.


----------



## goldi111 (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

 schöner Beitrag.

Schein aktuell stark in Mode zu sein, mit den Retrosystemen.
Ich habe mir 2 Systeme mit Sockel 478 dieses Jahr zusammen gesucht. 1x P4M @ 1,6GHz und 1x P4 3,4 Northwood@ 3,8GHhz.
Jeweils mir verschiedenen AGP's. Eins mit der 3,3V unterstützung für alte Grakas und Win 98SE und eins mit 1,5V AGP 8x mit WinXP.

Ich Hatte mir erst neulich in der Bucht eine 7800GS+ Golden Sample mit vollausbau, schiessen können (-:
Ich Sammel alles was Hi-End war und Geforce drauf steht und AGP besitzt.
Mit der Audigy 1  Soundkarte hatte ich früher so miene Probleme. Hatte nicht immer so musiziert wie ich wollte.
Ich hab mir aus dem Grund meine alte Terratec 128i rein gestöpselt. Die ist zwar nicht die beste aber macht ohne großen aufwand Ton.

Ich werde mal ein paar Vergleichswerte benchen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Oktober 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die 7800/7900 GS Golden-Sample-Dingens gab's auch in 20/8-Konfiguration, die sich per Rivatuner meistens auf volle 24/8 freischalten ließen. Die sind schon nochmal deutlich flotter als eine 6800U, zumal sie sich auch wesentlich besser übertakten lassen. Mal sehen, vielleicht finde ich noch irgendwo meinen alten HW-Bot-Eintrag von dem Ding (allerdings nicht unter Win98).



Wenn ich die Namen richtig in Erinnerung hatte, dann hat Gainward seinerzeit die 7800GS GLH mit G70 und 20 Pipes und später die GLH+ mit G71 und 24 Pipes ab Werk rausgebracht. Von Freischalten habe ich bei GF7 nie etwas gehört, aber jetzt habe ich noch einen Grund mehr, meine 7800GS noch einmal in Betrieb zu nehmen


----------



## shootme55 (24. Oktober 2016)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mach dir nix draus, dass es keine 512er-6800U geworden ist. Das merkst du bei Retro-Spielen nirgends - ich hab (u.a.) so ein Ding.



Ich hatte eine 512er 6800GT mit einem wesentlich schlichteren Boardlayout (passte deswegen nicht zur Wakü), hatte also schon den Vergleich. Die hatte aber echt miese Temps und OC-Taktraten. Ich hab bei meiner Spieleauswahl nichtmal den Unterschied zur 128MB-Version festellen können.

Ist deine eine Ultra Extreme oder die normal getaktete? Die normal getakteten hab ich schon gsehn, warn mir aber zu teuer...


----------



## goldi111 (25. Oktober 2016)

@ shootme55

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass dein Ergebnis bei 3DMark 99 (6800U): 6057 800x600,  durch den Fps lock nicht größer werden kann.
Mal mit Coolbits den Vsync deaktivieren. War bei mir gesten Abend auch so.
Komisch ist, dass der Vsync beim 3DMark2000 immer deaktiviert ist aber beim 2000er nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Oktober 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine 512er 6800GT mit einem wesentlich schlichteren Boardlayout (passte deswegen nicht zur Wakü), hatte also schon den Vergleich. Die hatte aber echt miese Temps und OC-Taktraten. Ich hab bei meiner Spieleauswahl nichtmal den Unterschied zur 128MB-Version festellen können.
> 
> Ist deine eine Ultra Extreme oder die normal getaktete? Die normal getakteten hab ich schon gsehn, warn mir aber zu teuer...



Sicher, dass die 6800 GT nicht lahmes DDR2-RAM hatte oder war das nur die GS? Mir war so, als wäre das damals die Standard-Bestückung gewesen.

Eine halbe Ultra Extreme mit 425 MHz. Aber die 25 MHz machen's eigentlich nicht aus bzw. sind ja manuell noch zu bekommen.


----------



## goldi111 (26. Oktober 2016)

@ shootme55

Habe gerade eine TI 4200 mit P4 @ 2400MHz gebencht im 3Dark99 unter win98 und Habe einen Score von 12253 3DMarks und 30327 CPU 3DMarks.
Also coolbits runter laden und im Treiber auf Vsync deaktiviern gehen. Im Powerstripe deaktiviern übernimmt er nicht.


----------



## goldi111 (26. Oktober 2016)

@ shootme55

Achso, welchen CPU Score hast du da?
Ich möchte ungefähr wissen wie schlecht ein P4 gegenüber deinem AMD ist.


----------



## HerrAbisZ (14. Juli 2017)

Ich bin auf dieses Thema aufmerksam geworden - habe mehrere alte PC`s mit win98SE, die noch laufen und auch eine GF6800 Ultra NV 40.0 mit 256 MB (irgendwo habe ich noch ein riesen Ding vergraben - weiß gar nicht ob AGP)

Ich habe ein paar Fragen noch bitte dazu: Wie verhält sich eine  DualCore CPU, wenn doch win98 das gar nicht unterstützt ?

Wie viele CPU-Kerne nutzt Windows? | c't Magazin

Hier wurde auch ein Joystick angesprochen - ist MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device gemeint ?

Unbekanntes Gerät (ACPI) - Treiber - Woher?

Zum Thema Sicherheit verweise ich auf advapixx.dll, die ab win 95c drinnen sein soll

Avira findet Trojaner im Windows Defender bei Windows 7! - Seite 2 - Wissen & Technik - Zeitwort Nachrichten Diskussionsforum

Verzeiht mir meine Fragen/Hinweise - ich bin auch kein Zocker - nur ein VERWENDER und KEIN Verschwender

Und VINTAGE wird immer mehr in anscheinend - habe gesehen das für alte GRAKA`s mehr als 350 Euro bezahlt werden.


----------



## shootme55 (15. Juli 2017)

Sorry hab dank meinem neuen Job den PC seit Monaten nicht angerührt. 

Außerdem hab ich einen potentiellen stärkeren Nachfolger gefunden: Core Duo 

Win98 läuft nur auf einem Kern. WinXP nutzt beide, ich hab WinXP Professional, und Joystick hab ich keinen.


----------



## HerrAbisZ (15. Juli 2017)

Brauchst dich ja nicht entschuldigen - ich bin froh dich gefunden zu haben (bist auch gar nicht so weit weg von mir)

Mit anderen Worten hast du ein DUAL Boot system

Entscheidend ist eben, bei welchem MOBO noch win98 Treiber zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Welches ist das nun bitte ?  BIOSTAR, ASROCK ?

Auf jeden Fall danke für deine Mühen und Rückmeldung.


----------



## shootme55 (15. Juli 2017)

Lustiger Zufall: Ich wohne während der Woche in Wien. 
Final wurde es bei mir das Asus A8V Deluxe. Von den Treibern ist es egal. Da bei mir die Plattform relativ fix war hatten alle Boards den selben Chipsatz und daher die selben Treiber. Beim Abit war das Bios ein einziger großer Bug, bzw. hat es Abit nicht geschafft, die verbugte Southbridge ordentlich zu kompensieren. Aber wenn man die Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten und die Raid-Fähigkeiten nicht so wichtig nimmt kann man praktisch fast jedes Board mit K8T800 nehmen. Das MSI lief auch sehr gut bis ich es geschrottet hab. 

Natürlich hab ich einen Dual-Boot, steht auch im Artikel. 
Nur mit Win98 wär das alles zu umständlich, da ich weder auf meinen Server, noch auf einen USB-Stick zugreifen könnte ohne Tricks. Ein Dual-Boot macht das Leben da leichter. 
Aber je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr glaub ich werd ich die Kiste auf den Markt werfen.


----------



## HerrAbisZ (15. Juli 2017)

Abit ist ja fast tot - findet man zwar noch im Netz, aber downloaden kann man nicht alles mehr

Damit sollte USB kein Problem sein

Windows 98SE USB Mass Storage Device Drivers

Ab Minute 3:50 ca.

Die Krise kommt! Vorsorge beginnen 02 - Ersatz PC + Aufrusten / Aufpeppeln - YouTube

Na vielleicht kann man sich ja treffen ?


----------



## SmoothO (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich hatte ja schon länger sowas in der Art im Hinterkopf. Allerdings war ich eher so auf nen 386er aus, weil ich mit dem damals 1992 angefangen hatte. 
Irgendwann bin ich dann mal über deinen Beitrag gestolpert und hab mir gedacht, dass das auch nen cooles Projekt wäre. Letzte Woche hab ich dann tatsächlich mal angefangen mich bei den Kleinanzeigen umzugucken und was soll ich sagen?!
Das A8V deluxe ist heute angekommen. Die Reise kann losgehn 
Wo ich aber echt geschluckt hab, waren die Preise für ne Voodoo 2 :/


----------



## Joker (AC) (11. Dezember 2017)

Liegt es an einer Intel-Allergie, oder warum keinen 865PE/865G (zB das 775i65G) ?
C2D 4700 rein und easy 3500Mhz auf 1 Core.....und WIN98
Der Chipsatz an sich sind sehr nahe  Canterwood/Springdale (hohe Performance)
Mit OC E4700  kann man unter XP eine HD3850AGP ausreizen (geht sonst mit keiner CPU)
.....und ein QX6800 ging ja auch noch   (@1 Core- aber 8MB-L2....Multifree)


----------



## shootme55 (13. Dezember 2017)

Wow bin beeindruckt dass sich noch wer her verirrt! 

Nein ich bin in keiner Weise auf Intel allergisch, ganz im Gegenteil. Der Gegenbeweis steht in meiner Signatur: Xeon-X5670@4,4GHz. Macht mal ein stabiles Taktplus von 50% unter Luft fast lautlos, geht mit dem Core 2 nicht. 
Und dass ich mit meinem frisierten Opteron zwar in bereichen eines C2D bin, aber aber einen QX lange nicht schlagen kann, hab ich auch festgestellt. 

Wenn man den ganzen Beitrag durchliest wird man feststellen, dass ich eigentlich auf Intel setzen wollte. Aber das Ziel war von Anfang an, einen PC aufzubauen, der keine Zicken macht. Leider ist mir das mit Intels nicht gelungen. Die 865er laufen (zumindest offiziell) nicht mit Core 2-Prozessoren. Meine Boards starteten damit überhaupt nicht (genauso unterstützt das 775i65G keine Core-Prozessoren), die Via-Boards hatten offiziell Support für Core 2 und Win98, liefen aber nicht sauber, zu den neueren Chipsätzen und noch mehr Versuchen bin ich mangels Zeit dann nicht mehr gekommen (Jobwechsel, Freundin,...), aber ich bezweifel instinktiv, dass ein neuerer Chipsatz mit Win98 besser läuft. Irgendwelche Probleme gab es immer, und bisher hab ich von vielen Mods gelesen, die mehr Leistung unter Win98 haben, aber kaum welche, die 24/7 laufen und auch für den normalen Office-Wahnsinn genutzt werden, bzw. oft nichtmal in ein normales Gehäuse passen wegen Risern usw., und V2-SLI ist auch eine gottverdammte Diva. Für einen Benchmark ohne Netzwerktreiber und ähnliche Liebeleien könnt ich wesentlich Potenteres zusammenstellen. USB-Treiber sind auch so eine Sache. Mit manchen USB-Sticks zickt er trotzdem, könnt an der Hardware liegen. Ich hab hier sogar ein Core 1-Board, leider auch keine Zeit zum testen. Eine HD3850 geht jedenfalls nicht mehr unter Win98, eine Grafikkarte von dem Kaliber bringt somit rein garichts. Will ja nicht bei jedem Neustart Grafikkarte tauschen, was mit Wakü überhaupt recht lustig ist wenn man keine Schnellverschlüsse hat, die in diesem Fall fast dem Wert des PCs entsprechen.
Es haben selbst in diesem Thread die Redakteure der PCGH gemeint es müsse alles laufen, selbst mit PCIe, aber keiner von Ihnen konnte, so weit ich mich erinnere (bitte tötet mich nicht, aber is schon lange her) mit einem konkreten Beispiel aufwarten, wo ein PC mit mehr Leistung unter Win98 voll funktionsfähig war. Ich verfolge auch jeden neuen Beitrag von Raff und seinen Freunden, wenn sie eine Voodoo 5 in ein Core 2-Duo  System pressen, aber meistens liegen die dann im offenen Aufbau herum und sind mehr eine Machbarkeitsstudie, um einmal einen Rekord im 3d-Mark zu brechen. Nichts für ungut, aber die Ziele dieses Projekts waren ganz andere.

Ich wär neugierig was inzwischen 3dfx-Karten kosten. Hab ja doch einen gewissen Vorrat hier. 

Übrigens ist mir eine Karte abgeraucht nach einiger Zeit. Danach hab ich gemerkt dass die zweite Karte sehr heiß wird im Betrieb. Vermute dass es was mit der Konfiguration und dem Mainboard zu tun hat. Würde jedem empfehlen, darauf Acht zu geben. Die V2 im Single läuft an sich problemlos. Muss auch dazu sagen, dass die Spiele entweder auf der Geforce besser laufen, oder auf einer V2 sehr gut. In dem Sinne ist dieses SLI-System wirklich reine Prestige ohne Sinn.

Wer sich Arbeit ersparen will, ich würd das ganze System inzwischen sogar abgeben, wenn es wer abholen kommen würde. Leider nimmt sich meine Freundin doch lieber ihren Laptop und sitzt damit auf meiner Couch, und ich hab überhaupt keine Zeit, mich mit PCs, geschweige denn mit PC-Spielen zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Joker (AC) (14. Dezember 2017)

Hi Shootme,
richtig- die HD3850 läuft nicht mit Win98.  (X850/X800 &6800GT/Ultra waren ca letzten suporteten WIN98)
Aber der  865PE Chipdatz (ASrock ConRoe865PE&775i65G) haben die QX6800/6700 in CPU Liste drin (und ich hätte Screens im Angebot^^)
Der E4700 (13X Multi- darum interessant) läuft auch.....
Nur halt mit Voodoo wird wg. AGP X8 nix....

Die HD3850 AGP hatte ich nur in`s Spiel gebracht, weil es an sich keine "normale" CPU zu AGP-Zeiten gegeben hatte, die die 3850 hätte auslasten können.
- oder halt eben besagter Oc  E4700 ......oder QX6800/6700 (weil inzwischen bezahlbar) 
bisschen Offtopic...
Und den Spaß hatte ich mir  verwiklicht- "AGP on Dope 2017" 
QX@~3850 MHz und AGP 3850@WaKü^^
http://666kb.com/i/dmp2iixipu506p38z.jpg 
http://666kb.com/i/dmp2kkqwx4sxurnoz.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/dmp2iixipu506p38z.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/dms4gtl4qp6pird97.jpg

Mein "98 Projekt" , wenn man das so nennen kann stagniert auch etwas. E4700@3500MHz mit 512MB läuft schön (Nvidia FX5600 ) - 
leider hat eine funkelnagelneue X800Pro ViVo  ohne Oc nur 2 Tage überlebt.  Und das im XP....bin nicht mal dazu gekommen, die auf XT zu modden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Dezember 2017)

Noch schneller als eine HD3850 ist Carstens AGP-HD4670 – aber ebenfalls nicht 98-tauglich. Und irgendwie ergibt es wenig Sinn, extra ein AGP-Board und eine seltene Karte mit PCI-E-AGP-Bridge anzuschaffen, nur um dann Software laufen zu lassen, zu deren Lebzeiten längst PCI-Express verfügbar war.


----------



## Joker (AC) (14. Dezember 2017)

....irgendwie ergibt es keinen Sinn zu übertakten, modden oder oder oder - . dann ergibt auch diese Website mit angeschlossenen  Wirtschaftszweig keinen Sinn 
Das Leute aus Jux und Spaß olle Gurken  zusammenschrauben kommt dir nicht in in den Sinn? 
(zumal es nicht um Frankenstein-AGP VGA geht....sondern um einen Unterbau, der maximal performt)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht....muss man "Carstens AGP-HD4670" kennen? Oder nur Carsten?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Dezember 2017)

Carsten Spille könnte man als PCGH-Leser kennen 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist es eine Sapphire-Karte – die aber mangels Bedarf nur in kleinen Stückzahlen verkauft wurde, weswegen man gegebenenfalls einige Zeit suchen muss. "Frankenstein-AGP" sind diese Karten übrigens alle, nur ab Werk. Die letzten nativen AGP-Chips waren Nvidias NV40 (Geforce 6800) und ATIs R481 (Radeon X850). Alle späteren Karten (und die Geforce 6600) nutzen native PCI-Express-Chips mit einer Bridge. Wie erwähnt ist die Geforce-6-Reihe außerdem die letzte mit offizieller Windows-98-Unterstützung und somit neben etwaigen Geforce 7 mit angepassten Treibern der best performenste Unterbau für einen Retro-Rechner. Wer die beste Performance für Windows XP möchte, kann dagegen wesentlich schnellere (PCI-E-)Hardware nutzen.


----------



## Joker (AC) (14. Dezember 2017)

Also dein Carsten hat eine 4670? Wird die dann irgendwie schneller? 
Windows XP  Results - 3DMark06 (ver 110) : The ATI Radeon 4670 Roundup: MSI vs. Palit - HardwareZone.com.sg
Ist PCI- tut nix zur Sache (die kastrierte Speicheranbindung der 4670 ist auch bei AGP)

....und Sry, das ich nicht deine Kollegen kenne . Knapp 100 Postings in 9 Jahren beschreiben die Situation gut, wie ich zu PC-EXTREME stehe^^....wollte nur den Marktplatz sehen

....und das mit Win98 Support hatte ich doch schon gesagt, bzw nix Neues:


> Hi Shootme,
> richtig- die HD3850 läuft nicht mit Win98. (X850/X800 &6800GT/Ultra waren ca letzten suporteten WIN98)



Nochmal, es ging nur um den Ultimativen Unterbau....und für Leute wie mich hat es schon einen gewissen Reiz, eine Ex 1000€ CPU auf 25€ MoBo mit schnellster AGP (inzwischen 10€) zu schrauben (oder GF1 wenn mir danach ist)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Dezember 2017)

So berichtet er zumindest – für Detailfragen verweise ich auf ihn. Hast du das 77i65g eigentlich mal mit einem Penryn getestet? Offiziell dürfte es die QX9000 nicht unterstützen, weil FSB1333 mit i965pe kaum zu schaffen sind. Aber wenn man den FSB etwas runterschraubt müsste das Mainboard eigentlich alles nötige mitbringen. Gelingt es einem die Anwendung auf einem der beiden Dies zu halten um die FSB-Last zu senken, also einen nie angebotenen "45 nm Core 2 duo extreme" nachzustellen, dürfte das mit entsprechend hohem Kerntakt dann das ultimativ schnellste AGP-System werden.


----------



## Joker (AC) (15. Dezember 2017)

Nun, ich finde (Google ist dein Freund) genug Pics, wo die HD3850 die 4670 in Tests/Benches/Review dominiert, brauch mich auch nicht weiter darüber zu unterhalten. Füllrate super- Speicherausbau super....aber Vollkastrat
- aber nochmal: Darum ging es nicht 

Nein, 45nm gehen/bootet nicht....werde das auch nicht weiter verfolgen. Die QX6800 SLACP sind G0 und laufen recht prima OC. Nicht viel schlechter, wie die Q9XXX die ich noch betreibe.
Und als Profi (  ) weißt du ja, das die Generationen (vor allem P35/p45@Q9XXX) sehr auf FSB reagieren (den du beim PE nicht hast) - aber reicht völlig für alle anderen CPU`s aus der Zeit.
(Und das war ja meine Aussage- selbst für HD3850.....die sonst keine CPU schafft- vor allem nicht def. Takt)
Darum ja QX: Freier Multi und reichlich L2. Und nein, das Board bringt nicht alles nötige mit. V-Core nur mit SSL und Volt für Chipsatz/Speicher gar nicht. Timings Speicher auch delikat^^

das Asrock 4CoreDual-VSTA hat auch AGP und frisst QX9XXX - zählt aber nicht, weil mit AGP+PCI-E und DDR2 (PT880Ultra = also ekelhaft)


----------



## Olstyle (15. Dezember 2017)

Das Asrock 4CoreDual-VSTA ist eine Legende (wie so vieles was ASRock damals gebastelt hat, leider ist man heute ziemlich ruhig geworden), da ist garnichts "ekelhaft". Ein Kampf ist es natürlich trotzdem, aber damals ein lohnenswerter.
Und K8T800 Pro sowie PT880 Ultra waren top IDE Chipsätze. Ersterer war dank 1GHz HT-Takt eine Zeit lang der schnellste S939 Chipsatz auf dem Markt. Warum hier so auf S-ATA RAID rumgeritten aber gleichzeitig AGP verehrt wird leuchtet mir eh nicht ein.

Stolzer 7800GS Besitzer war ich auch mal (Weil das oben verfluchte Abit AV8 so gut lief). Bis es für den Verkaufspreis eine 7800GT+ein neues Mobo+Mehr RAM gab  .


----------



## shootme55 (16. Dezember 2017)

Das Asrock VSTA hab ich hier in einer Schachtel herumliegen. Es läuft milde gesagt bescheiden unter Win98. Und den K8T800 als TOP-Chipsatz zu bezeichnen, naja jeder hat seine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber wenn er so super ist, warum ist er kaum verbaut worden?


----------



## Joker (AC) (16. Dezember 2017)

Sehe ich auch so. Ist halt schwierig, wenn man (sry) Intel-Chipsätze gewohnt ist. Ich fand den  865 ( in einem Atemzug p875) schon superklasse.
Was hat der alles gefressen:S478  P4, P-M mit Adapter....und 775 bis C2D, bzw C2Q und läuft mit Win98-Win7 64 bestens.
Würdiger Nachfolger zum BX440 ( wenn nicht besser)
Das VIA AGP PCI+AGP und DDR1+2 trifft nicht ganz mein Geschmack.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Dezember 2017)

Via und Sis haben überhaupt durchgesetzt dass man bei Intel wieder SDR und später DDR statt RDRAM benutzen konnte. Oder was war mit ALI/ULI mit dem SLI Hack welcher im Endeffekt Nvidias Blockadepolitik beendet hat.
Natürlich gab es stabilere Chipsätze (und Boards! Chips die auf billigen Boards verbaut wurden haben ihren Ruf auch oft von der Integration statt der eigenen Qualität davongetragen), aber die alten freien Chipschmieden sollte man wirklich nicht kleinreden.


----------



## shootme55 (17. Dezember 2017)

Das lag wohl eher an Sperrverträgen mit Rambus und der Preispolitik der Selben, aber lassen wir das.
Objektiv betrachtet waren die nforce-Chipsätze für AMD die bessere und stabilere Wahl. Nur blöd dass sie nicht mit Win98 laufen.


----------

